# Has the mobile application died?



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

No longer allows login but Tap a Talk and web app both work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## betweenmatt (Sep 20, 2014)

I haven't been able to get on the mobile version since yesterday evening, figured it was just an error on their part :\


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Can I get a screen shot? 

lee


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Can I get a screen shot? 

lee


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

This might work....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...282.1073741834.100000183565343&type=3&theater

It was working fine after the Big Password update. Both web and Tap A Talk still work as well.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey there, 

Just to confirm, you are able to log into Tapatalk and the mobile view by inputting your password? Or was it already logged in and saved to log you in automatically?

I can send you another password if it is the latter issue. 

Please clarify for me. 

Richard.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

The mobile app now seems to be working. I updated my password via the web app. Previously I had the system generated password stored and had no problems. When it did not login I also tried manually entering the system generated password and it failed.

Both now seem to be working along with with Tap a Talk.


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

Sounds good. Let us know if there's anything else. If you know a member that needs to log in, let us know and we'll send him an email. 

Lee


----------



## fidelmartin (Jun 15, 2017)

Can you please share screen shot


----------

